# Lake jump



## EDDM (22. November 2006)

sers mein ferund hat sich mal in den sommer ferien ein gebrauchtes bmx bike gekauft. dann haben wir uns einen kicker gebaut haben ihn dann an einen see gestellt alles perfekt und dann  sind wir rein gejumpt aber irgendwann mal hat er sein bike in der luft lossgelassen und seit dem haben wirs nicht mehr gesehen

also frage: was kann ich machen das mir mein bike nicht absaüft mit schläuchen hatte es einer mal probiert hat nich so toll geklappt


THX für eure antworten!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dude#33 (22. November 2006)

Fahrradschlauch aufpumpen und dranbinden, Plastikkanister wasserdicht verschließen und dran binden...


Ansonsten Heliumballons.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDDM (22. November 2006)

wie sieht denn das aus und kann ich dmit überhaut anständig fahren???
und hättet ihr ne anleitung für nenn lake jump kicker (sind doch bestimmt eh die gleichen wie normal???)???
THX


----------



## EDDM (22. November 2006)

und eine frage hätte ich noch wie kann ich vorsorgen das das bike nicht so schnell rostet ???


----------



## Flatpro (22. November 2006)

hammerit , einfach über den rost streichen, kein lästiges entrosten mehr 
räder die so krass rosten, dass es stört sind eh *******, da würd ich keinen pfennig reinstecken.. vor allem nich in ein lakejumprad!


----------



## BenjaminB (22. November 2006)

wir haben zwischen die speichen so schwimmnudeln gesteckt, zerschnitten natürlich und noch eine unters oberrohr, hat gereicht.
auf jedenfall immer das wasser aus dem rahmen laufen lassen


----------



## EDDM (22. November 2006)

THX für eure antworten


----------



## der Digge (22. November 2006)

nur noch Räder mit folgender Kennzeichnung verwenden ->







ne aber diverse Hohlräume schon mal mit PU-Schaum dicht machen bringt schon was, dann noch Schlauch oder sowas um den Lenker sollte langen..


----------



## Bike Lane (23. November 2006)

ich hoffe ihr habt vorher das ganze öl und fett gründlich entfernt, denn sonst kann das üble folgen für euch haben!

pu schaum ist sicher gut für den see! so dumm die leute heut zu tage! erst überlegen und dann so eine ******** machen und da wundern sich manche, dass die seen immer dreckiger werden.


----------



## der Digge (23. November 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> pu schaum ist sicher gut für den see! so dumm die leute heut zu tage! erst überlegen und dann so eine ******** machen und da wundern sich manche, dass die seen immer dreckiger werden.



du bis mir ne leuchte.. 

1. is das Zeug nich wasserlöslich
2. im Rahmen und da bleibts auch, dat bekommst da ohne Chemie nich mehr raus


----------



## giromechaniker (23. November 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> ich hoffe ihr habt vorher das ganze öl und fett gründlich entfernt, denn sonst kann das üble folgen für euch haben!
> 
> pu schaum ist sicher gut für den see! so dumm die leute heut zu tage! erst überlegen und dann so eine ******** machen und da wundern sich manche, dass die seen immer dreckiger werden.



lol als wenn pu schaum wasserlöslich ist.am besten selber mal nachdenken bevor man andere berichtigen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (1. Dezember 2006)

boah, ihr seid schon so dumm, dass es weh tut. hebt euch lieber einer schnitzelgrube aus und lasst den armen see in ruhe. man muss ja nicht jeden scheiss trend mitmachen.


----------



## der Digge (1. Dezember 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> boah, ihr seid schon so dumm, dass es weh tut. hebt euch lieber einer schnitzelgrube aus und lasst den armen see in ruhe. man muss ja nicht jeden scheiss trend mitmachen.



alles gute 

wenn man keine Argumente hat sagt man besser garnichts.


----------



## isah (2. Dezember 2006)

ihr habt den bike lane aggro gemacht, bei uns im trial forum war er immer sehr gelassen...


----------



## der Digge (2. Dezember 2006)

isah schrieb:


> ihr habt den bike lane aggro gemacht, bei uns im trial forum war er immer sehr gelassen...



vielleicht hat er von Trial Kram ja auch mehr Ahnung, der schreibt hier irgendeinen scheiß und wenn er's merkt kommt er mit "du bis blöd", "du bis dumm", "Mama der hat mich gehauen" ..


----------



## BenjaminB (2. Dezember 2006)

giromechaniker schrieb:


> lol als wenn pu schaum wasserlöslich ist.am besten selber mal nachdenken bevor man andere berichtigen will



selber mal nachdenken stimm! ich weiß niocht, ob pu schaum schädlich ist, aber fett/öl ist auch nicht wasserlöslich, verschmutzt den see aber trotzdem


----------



## Bike Lane (2. Dezember 2006)

der digge, respektive selbst ernannter biologe und umweltexperte, weiß natürlich dass öl und fett eine traum behandlung für wasser ist. das glättet die wellen, oder? außerdem wenn pu schaum gut für die umwelt wäre, hätte es die natur selbst erfunden und in den see gekippt. außerdem enthält pu-schaum oft Isocyanate, die natürlich bestens für die gesundheit von mensch und natur sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (2. Dezember 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> der digge, respektive selbst ernannter biologe und umweltexperte, weiß natürlich dass öl und fett eine traum behandlung für wasser ist. das glättet die wellen, oder? außerdem wenn pu schaum gut für die umwelt wäre, hätte es die natur selbst erfunden und in den see gekippt. außerdem enthält pu-schaum oft Isocyanate, die natürlich bestens für die gesundheit von mensch und natur sind.



mit der Anwort geb ich mich doch fast zufrieden, auch wenn es nich um öl oder fett ging sonder nur um den pu-schaum.. sonnencreme und Badeshorts hat die Umwelt ja auch nicht selbst erfunden, aber egal. Außerdem soll das Zeug ja nich in Massen in den See gekippt werden sondern dient lediglich dazu das der Rahmen nicht mit der Zeit voll Wasser Läuft, der direkte Wasserkontakt is also minimal. Wenn man jetzt noch beachtet das man nicht unbedingt in den Gebirgssee mit Trinkwasser Qualität spring sondern in nen Kanal durch den am tag weis ich wie viel Schiffe dümpeln und noch ganz andere Sachen drin rum schwimmen is die zusätzliche Umweltbelastung wohl nich mehr der Rede wert.


----------



## Bike Lane (2. Dezember 2006)

der Digge schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt noch beachtet das man nicht unbedingt in den Gebirgssee mit Trinkwasser Qualität spring sondern in nen Kanal durch den am tag weis ich wie viel Schiffe dümpeln und noch ganz andere Sachen drin rum schwimmen is die zusätzliche Umweltbelastung wohl nich mehr der Rede wert.



hui, wenn man das so sieht, wäre unsere welt schon am ende. wenn jeder so handeln würde, dann würde die welt in innerhalb von ein paar wochen zu grunde gehen. nur weil man mit dem müll in großstädten zu kämpfen hat, wirft doch nicht auch jeder seinen müll auf die straße. da gäbe es tausend beispiele, aber irgendwie hast du schon auch recht. mir gehts nur da drum, dass man nicht in irgendeinen sauberen see oder fluss springt, nur weil das grad der trend ist.


----------



## JackKonnyBauer (2. Dezember 2006)

gibt es diese seen noch?


----------



## Bike Lane (2. Dezember 2006)

ja, in österreich schon! sogar mit trinkwasserqualität. kommt aber auch daher, da niemand außer der wasserwacht, mit einem benzin oder dieselmotor fahren darf (weiß nicht genau mit was die betrieben werden). für das normale folk sind blos elektroboote oder normale boote erlaubt. find ich auch gut so.


----------



## DerPaule (3. Dezember 2006)

hallo ich hätte ne alternative zum lakejumpen die man das ganze jahr über betreiben kann siehe hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnZ0UMrVwGY
gruss paul


----------



## BruteX23 (3. Dezember 2006)

lol wie geil is das denn, hat das schon mal jemand probiert, wo gibts so geile schaukeln


----------



## EDDM (3. Dezember 2006)

hab´s grad ausprobiert klappt nur an so fetten dingern wie da!!!!!!!


----------



## dubdubidu (3. Dezember 2006)

Mal vorab: Lakjump ist etwas, bei dem ich persönlich nicht so richtig wirklich nachvollziehen kann dasses spass machen soll, aber jeder darf mal grundsätzlich das tun, wozu ihm/ihr ist.  

Die Sache mit dem PU-SChaum verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht so richtig, wenn ich ehrlich bin, aber deswegen habe ich etwas gegoogelt und bin auf ein Gutachten der ift Rosenheim gestossen. Es geht zwar nicht um PU-Schum in Fahrrädern, aber woran/worin das Zeugs hängt ist, so weit ich das momentan sehe, relativ egal  
Interessant hierin ist folgende Stelle:


> In der flüssigen Vorstufe (in der Dose) unterliegt PU-Schaum der Gefahrstoffverordnung. Im ausgehärteten Zustand verhält sich PU-Ortschaum gegenüber der Umwelt chemisch neutral und kann mit dem Bauschutt entsorgt werden (Herstellerangaben). Über die Emission von Schadstoffen liegen dem ift keine Angaben vor.



Soweit ich das auf anderen Seiten verstanden habe, werden diese Isoyanate nur bis zur Aushärtung freigesetzt.

Für mich hört sich das alles reichlich ungefährlich an, vorausgesetzt der PU-Schaum im Fahrradrahmen ist komplett durchgehärtet.

@Bike Lane: Mich würde es persönlcih wirklich sehr interessieren (nicht weil ich mit nem PU-Rad in See springen will, sondern weil ich an anderer Stelle PU-SChaum im AUssenbereich einsetzen wollte...) wo die Probleme bei PU-Schaum sind.

Dass natürlich Öl und Fett im See nix verloren hat, kann ich auch nur unterstreichen. Wobei es sicherlich schlimmere Öl-Dreckschweine gibt as die  paar BMX die in See hüpfen. Nichts desto trotz muss das Öl vom BMX ab, keine Frage!


----------



## BikeBro (8. Dezember 2006)

ich versteh euer problem net oder warum ihr euch alle so gegenseitig anpisst. CHILLT einfach ma da passiert schon nix wenn man nur ein wenig aufpasst!!!!!


ALSO: CHILLT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bernie123456789 (28. Dezember 2006)

(draufklicken für größer und ich bin das nich ^^ )
also am oberrohr zwei flaschen am lenker eine flasche und im vorder- und hinterrad jeweils ein aufgepumpter schlauch....is solang geschwommen, dass-falls da bmx ma weggeflogen ist- man genug zeit hatte hinterherzuspringen und es noch zu "retten"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rih (28. Dezember 2006)

Bernie123456789 schrieb:


> (draufklicken für größer und ich bin das nich ^^ )
> also am oberrohr zwei flaschen am lenker eine flasche und im vorder- und hinterrad jeweils ein aufgepumpter schlauch....is solang geschwommen, dass-falls da bmx ma weggeflogen ist- man genug zeit hatte hinterherzuspringen und es noch zu "retten"





Trotzdem is eins untergegangen   

Woher hasten des Bild ?


----------



## EDDM (28. Dezember 2006)

wahrscheinlich aus einer kamera!!!!!!!!!
spass!


----------

